# Glass/Window restoration



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

The windows on my 66 GTO (post/sedan) have the following-

Quarter glass- has chrome trim and a round metal mount
Door glass- has the base metal strip the guide rollers slide in

I would like to restore and transfer these pieces from the old to new glass.

Any tips on how to safely remove them?


----------

